# 10mm



## ffcracker (Nov 29, 2006)

I see that four people voted for the 10mm as their favorite Glock. I was wondering what model you have and what type of ammo you like to use in it. 

My 10mm is a G20 and I am shooting Double Tap 180gr JHP ammo - a little pricey but shoots great in the gun.


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Welcome from Texass................I recently sold my G20 to finance an HK P7M8. Man, it was tough. I loved my G20! I will probably get another in the not so distant future. They are great guns and 10mm is a great caliber; flat shootin', fast, and powerful. One of those guns that makes you grin real big after you shoot it. :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

Glock 23- Hydra shocks


----------



## martial_field (Oct 16, 2006)

I don't own a G 20 but if I lived in an area where cougars, bears and perhaps wolves were around, I would carry the G 20 for personal protection.


----------



## hk_rebel (Oct 4, 2006)

Just got a G20. Use 180 grain Hydra-Shocks.


----------



## VegasEgo (Jul 10, 2006)

I have a glock 20 also, I shoot reloads for pratice but use silver tips for defense, does anyone use a recoil spring and guide rod set? like a tungsten or stainless one? How good does it work. I heard that the recoil springs and upgraded guide rods, dont work that well, and damage the glock more than any other gun.


----------



## fattsgalore (Jan 20, 2007)

Glock 23 loaded with Winchester Ranger 155gr.


----------



## HotRod9mm (Jan 11, 2007)

VegasEgo said:


> .....does anyone use a recoil spring and guide rod set? ......


I use a stainless steel rod and a #22 ISMI spring, no issues at all. The only thing I don't like about the tungsten rod is all the hype about the extra weight controlling recoil. You can't tell the difference in a 3oz guide rod and a 3.5oz guide rod, but you can tell the difference in the price.


----------



## LAK Supply (Feb 28, 2007)

OD G-20 with TruGlo TFO's, 20# spring with the 6" Jarvis, 22# with the factory barrel, SS guide rod, 3.5lb. Ghost disconnect with stop, angled & polished trigger bar, magwell, rounded guard, ext. mag release and slide catch, aluminum striker assy cover. 
LOVE IT!!!!!
I usually shoot any variety of factory ammo and re-loads for target practice and plinking, with Double Tap for protection rounds. 
My favorite home loads are DT's 135gr Nosler HP's. They damn near blow up on impact. My woods loads are DT's 200gr XTP's and 200gr FMJFP's, although I have some of the 215 & 230gr Beartooth loads coming soon. DT is hard to beat for real 10mm performance. 
With my 6" barrel I get mid-level .41 Magnum performance out of my 15+1 autoloader. I don't have the case capacity of the .41, but the pressure ceiling is higher with the 10mm, so it makes up for a bit of the volume handicap.


----------



## opzero (Dec 25, 2006)

Here are some pics taken with my crappy phone(broke the digital about 2 weeks ago). I've got the 20 and 29, love them both. I just got the 29 about two weeks ago, took it out to the range friday and I think it's my new favorite, I was hitting a 2'X4' target at 100yds standing, without a problem.
I also stock them full of Double Tap 165gd and 180gd, although i was using GA Arms 155gr golddots for the range.


----------



## viper101 (Feb 22, 2007)

would a .45 be enough for cougars and other big cats, and wolves, or would a 10mm be alot better?


----------



## Alaskan_Viking (Jun 13, 2006)

viper101 said:


> would a .45 be enough for cougars and other big cats, and wolves, or would a 10mm be alot better?


A .45 _COLT_? sure!


----------



## viper101 (Feb 22, 2007)

because i would think you would want more then a 10mm if you were in bear country like a 44mag


----------



## martial_field (Oct 16, 2006)

I would take 15 +1 rds of 10 mm over 6 rds of 44 magnum any day but we all have our preferences.


----------



## LAK Supply (Feb 28, 2007)

I would carry my 10mm in grizzly country. With the 6" barrel and DT Beartooth loads you can count on Mid-range .41 mag performance, but with less recoil and more capacity. :numbchuck: 

As well, I would rather have something I can shoot really straight with multiple quick shots than something where I'm going to be laying on the ground holding my bleeding ears and trying to see through the burnt powder that's in my eyes.

The 10mm is MORE than adequate for cats, wolves, etc. I was asking Mike McNett (owns Double Tap Ammo) about the large animal thing a while back and he said he's had customers shoot BIG pigs (like 270+ lb if I recall correctly) with the 200gr FMJFP and not be able to recover the slug. I would actually prefer something with a little more expansion when dealing with anything but bear. Those cats can sure mess you up while they're bleeding out. 

When dealing with critters like a grizzly precaution is the first line of defense with a rifle coming in a close second. If I have to use my sidearm against a grizzly it means it's already gotten past my rifle and I'm in real trouble. It may be one of those 'I'm curled up in a fetal position and pull the thing to put against the bear that's trying to chew on my head's ear for as many rounds as I can squeeze off' kind of things. 

I would not wander around in brown bear country without a big rifle. When I lived in Alaska we carried 357 mag wheelguns (which the 10mm can outdo when each is loaded to it's respective pressure cieling, especially with the long barrel) AND A 375 H&H. If I was going back up there I would probably opt for a 12-guage with sabots (short semi-auto) or the .50 Beowulf conversion for my AR-15. I would never depend solely on a handgun for protection in brown bear country, and I would definitely go semi-auto over lever, and lever over bolt.


----------



## martial_field (Oct 16, 2006)

LAK Supply said:


> I would carry my 10mm in grizzly country. With the 6" barrel and DT Beartooth loads you can count on Mid-range .41 mag performance, but with less recoil and more capacity. :numbchuck:
> 
> As well, I would rather have something I can shoot really straight with multiple quick shots than something where I'm going to be laying on the ground holding my bleeding ears and trying to see through the burnt powder that's in my eyes.
> 
> ...


Absolutely right!. A handgun is a poor substitute for a rifle or shotgun when you ass is on the line. But......if I only had a handgun, the full size Glock 10 mm would be my choice.


----------



## LAK Supply (Feb 28, 2007)

Yup! I'm thinking about getting a .50 Beowulf upper for my AR. . . .nothing like 14 rounds (converted 40 round mag) of 45-70-like loads in a semi-auto!! :smt082 :numbchuck: 

On the 10 . . . . with McNett's Double Tap loads you have more than enough power/penetration to kill anything that a larger magnum will kill. It all comes down to shot placement. . . . in that scenario I would rather have a pistol that I can handle better with faster follow-ups and more capacity. 

200gr. Beartooth WFNGC Hardcast - 1300fps/ 750 ft./lbs. - Glock 20

230gr. Beartooth WFNGC Hardcast - 1120fps/ 641 ft./lbs. - Glock 20

This will see an increase of 75-125 fps with the 6" barrel (the tighter tolerances of the Jarvis, BarSto, etc. barrels help as well as the extra length).

So, the long barrel could reasonably see the 200gr. at close to 1400 fps and the 230gr. at 1200 fps. 

Speer rates their .41 magnum hunting load at:

210gr. GD - 1280fps/ 764 ft./lbs. - 4" barrel

I'd say that's awfully close to the 200gr. DT load in a 4.5" factory Glock barrel. Maybe not exactly on, and it's a full-house 10mm load, but it's just shy of the 41 hunting load, which tends to be more potent than the standard loads. 

That's good enough for me with 15+1 capacity in a more-shootable weapon!!


----------

